# Motion Control for Windows



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Microsoft Embraces Motion Control for Windows"

http://www.infopackets.com/news/bus...osoft_embraces_motion_control_for_windows.htm

With my daughter waiting for her Kinect, now I am interested in one for my HTPC.


----------

